# Help identify this bug



## dea7hs (Apr 7, 2013)

Have a bunch of these in the tank, they are very fast moving thinking its maybe some sort of springtail. 

https://youtu.be/1TwM3JnwhdM


----------



## Chlorophile (Jun 29, 2017)

Hard to tell unless it jumps, but yes, I'd agree that's a springtail.


----------



## dea7hs (Apr 7, 2013)

It does jump just like a springtail but it walks very fast so i was not sure.


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

It's a springtail probably Entomobryidae.


----------

